#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in jharkhand | Best Btech/BE colleges in jharkhand

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Jharkhand*National Institute of Technology, JamshedpurISM UniversityBirla Institute of Technology MesraBirla Institute of Technology, DeogarhBIT SindriNational Institute of Foundry & Forge TechnologyCambridge Institute Of TechnologyAlice Institute of Technology, RanchiRVS College Of Engineering And Technology JamshedpurThe ICFAI University*Details of Top 10 Engineering Colleges in Jharkhand:*

*1.) National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur*
*Year of Establishment:* 1960.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical and Materials EngineeringProduction and Industrial Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Admission fee
Rs.  3,000

One-time student service fee
Rs.  5,000

Refundable deposit
Rs.  5,000

*Semester fees*

Academic
Rs. 25,000

Other facilities & services
Rs.   5,000

*Total payable at the time of admission (for day scholar)Rs. 43,000*



*
ADDITIONAL FEE FOR HOSTELLERS*
Refundable security
Rs.   5,000

Hostel fee (Annual)
Rs.  10,000

Hostel & Mess Establishment charges (Annual)
Rs.    8,000

Mess Advance
Rs.    2,500

*Total additional sum payable for hostel facilities                 Rs.  25,500*




*Placement:*
Name of the Company
No. of Students

ACC Ltd.
6

Allgo Systems
6

Amdocs
11

Aricent
27

Commvault
3

Comviva
14

Cummins
1

Ericsson
22

EXIDE
1

FMC Technologies
1

Future First
1

Honda 2 Wheeler
7

Hyundai
1

IBM
29

INFOSYS
48

J S P L
9

JAMIPOL
2

JCAPCPL
5

Maruti Suzuki
19

Mu Sigma
5

Nagra Vision
4

Novell Software
4

Rancore
8

S P C L
3

Samsung India Software Center
8

Samsung SEL
13

Siemens
3

Tata Motors
5

Tata Steel
7

Tata Steel ITS
1

Tata Technologies Limited
0

TCE
2

Telcon
2

Tinplate
1

Trident
4

Total
283




*Address:* National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur - India 831014.





  Similar Threads: Central University of Jharkhand btech cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in jammu and kashmir | Best Btech/BE colleges in jammu Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) ISM University*

*Year of Establishment:* 1926.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous University.

*Courses:*
Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectronics & Instrumentation EngineeringEnvironmental EngineeringMineral EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMining Machinery EngineeringMining EngineeringPetroleum Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Fee structure for 2011-12 batches: 1,56,968 for full btech.

The fee for carry over papers is ` 500/- for each paper in addition to normal registration fee and should be paid along with registration fee of the semester.
The idle semester students will be required to pay applicable fee for the respective semester
Repeaters of 1st,2nd, 3rd, 4th ,5th, 6th ,7th, 8th. 9th and 10th semesters will have to pay one time/yearly or semester fees as per fee applicable for new entrants of academic session 2011-2012
The fees for OBC Candidates will be as applicable to General Candidates 2.
The schedule date for payment of fees (other than 1st semester) for the academic session 2011-2012 will be as under. All the students are required to deposit a copy of fee receipt along with registration card duly forwarded by HOD to Accounts Section before the last date of registration.

*Placement:*


*Address:* Indian School of Mines (ISM), Dhanbad - 826004, Jharkhand, India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Birla Institute of Technology Mesra*

*Year of Establishment:* 1955.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:*
BiotechnologyCivil EngineeringComputer ScienceElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringChemical & Polymer EngineeringProduction Engineering*Fee Structure:
*1st Sem---------------RS98000/-
2nd Sem--------------RS78000/-
3rd sem--------------RS84000/-
4th sem--------------RS84000/-
5th sem--------------RS90500/-
6th sem--------------RS90500/-
7th sem--------------RS97500/-
8th sem--------------RS100500/-

Total Expenditure (Approx) Rs.723000/-

*Placement:*

*Address:* Birla Institute of Technology, Mesra, Ranchi, Jharkhand 835215.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Birla Institute of Technology, Deogarh
**
**Year of Establishment:* 2007.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:*
Computer ScienceElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringProduction Engineering*Fee Structure:*
1st Sem---------------RS98000/-
2nd Sem--------------RS78000/-
3rd sem--------------RS84000/-
4th sem--------------RS84000/-
5th sem--------------RS90500/-
6th sem--------------RS90500/-
7th sem--------------RS97500/-
8th sem--------------RS100500/-

Total Expenditure (Approx) Rs.723000/-

*Placement:*
MOU with BIT Meshra.

*Address:* P O Ratanpur, Jasidih, Dist. Deoghar 815 142, Jharkhand.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) BIT Sindri
**
**Year of Establishment:* 1950.

*Affiliation:* Vinoba Bhave University.

*Courses:*
Mechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringProduction EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMining EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:*
Total fee for 4 years including hostel and mesh charges. RS.88,220.00 Approximately.

*Placement:*
BIT welcomes best recruiters to its campus. It gives me immense pleasure to invite you for participation in our Campus Recruitment Program to recruit BIT Sindri graduates available in large numbers, exceeding 700 in your esteemed organization. This website describes briefly the academic programs offered at BIT Sindri and other aspects of the institute, which highlight the excellent infrastructure and the capabilities of our students and what you expect during your visit to BIT Sindri. We co-ordinate your visit to our campus and provide all possible assistance for the recruitment of our young graduates. The candidates for recruitment are expected to get their degree during summer. Besides, we will be organizing recruitment of pre-final year students for summer internships in your organization in case, you are interested in offering the same.

Please send us the information about your organization and your proposed positions on the job Announcement Form at the earliest. Please also convey the proposed date for your visit so that we may allot a convenient slot for you. Please note that sooner the better, so we are looking forward to provide your esteemed organization on early slot starting from May onwards. We look forward to hearing from you and establishing a long term relationship with your esteemed organization.

*Address:* P.O.Sindri Institute-828123, Dist: Dhanbad, Jharkhand, India.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) National Institute of Foundry & Forge Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 1966.

*Affiliation:* Government Of India, Ministry of HRD and Industry.

*Courses:*
Foundry TechnologyForge TechnologyManufacturing EngineeringMetallurgy and materials EngineeringApplied Science and HumanitiesEnvironmental Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Registration fee
Rs. 100/- Per semester

Tuition fee 
Rs. 6000/- (Rs. 3000/- for SC/ST) per semester

Gymkhana fee  
Rs. 120/- per Semester

Medical fee    
Rs. 150/- per Semester

Examination fee    
Rs. 160/- per Semester

Electricity & water Charges
Rs. 330/- per Semester

Library fee    
Rs. 120/- per Semester

Hostel Maintenance     
Rs. 100/- per Semester

Student welfare fund        
Rs. 100/-

Alumni Association fee 
Rs. 200/-

Institute Caution Money    
Rs. 300/- Refundable

Library Caution Money        
Rs. 300/- Refundable

Hostel & Mess Caution Money 
Rs. 1200/- Refundable

Identity Card
Rs. 20/-

Syllabus
Rs. 50/-

Grade Card
Rs. 150/-

Provisional Certificate
Rs. 100/-

Practicals
Rs. 200/- per semester

Bus Charges
Rs. 150/- per semester

Sports
Rs. 75/- per Semester

Internet Accessibility fee
Rs. 600/-  Per semester

Placement Fee
Rs. 100/- Per semester

Seat Rent
Rs. 300 (Free for SC/ST) Per semester

Total:-
Rs. 10925/- (Rs. 7625/- for SC/ST)

The rent to be deposited at the time of admission as per the type of accommodation available.  (Free hostel accommodation for SC/ST)

The fees for the subsequent semesters will be payable at the beginning of each semester.



*Placement:*
The cell is a centralized agency of the Institute for liaison with Industries to provide in-plant training and placement to students of various courses through campus interviews. The Cell also arranges to obtain industrial problems to be taken up by the students as their project works as well as consultancy/continuing education assignments from the Industries.

*Address:* Hatia, Ranchi  834003, Jharkhand INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) Cambridge Institute Of Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2007.

*Affiliation:* Ranchi University.

*Courses:*
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Comm. EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical & Electronics Engineering*Fee Structure:*
*Course*
*Tuition Fee*
*Development Fee*
*Other Charges*

B.Tech.
47,500/-
3,300/-
9,000/-



*Placement:*
In keeping with the MISSION & VISION of the Institute, C.I.T. believes that its success lies not only in producing a few hundred engineering and management students but also in their proper placements. The placement cell plays a vital role in providing training to the students in grooming their personality and preparing them to take up responsibilities in their work area.

To cater to the needs of the market and to keep pace with the changing trends the students visit industries and R&D organizations to get the first hand experience and bridge the gap between books and the real work situation.

The Institute has the following Engineering branches- Civil Engineering, Mechanical Engineering, Electronics & Communication Engineering, Computer Science & Engineering and Electrical Engineering.

*Address:* Cambridge Village, Tatisilwai, Ranchi - 835103, Jharkhand, INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) Alice Institute of Technology, Ranchi*

*Year of Establishment:* 2003.

*Affiliation:* Ranchi University.

*Courses:*
Computer Sience EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
*S.No.*
*Particulars*
*Amount(Rs.)*

1.
Tuition Fee
38,000.00

2.
Caution money*



i.  College
5,000.00


ii.  Hostel
3,500.00

3.
Dress Code
5,000.00

4.
Development Charge
3,000.00

5.
Identity Card
100.00

6.
Bus Charge (For Hostellers)#
200.00

7.
Hostel Charges (Monthly)
3,000.00

8.
Internet Charges
1,200.00

*Total  * 
*Rs. 59,000.0*

Caution money will be taken one time in a session only at the time of admission.
#Bus charge for non-hostellers is Rs 750/- p.m. or Rs 9000/- per year.

*Placement:*
Alice Institute of Technology, Nawagarh, Ranchi, has its own placement cell and aims not only at 100% placement but high quality placement too, to its students. Men behind the institution and the trust has vast experience in this field. 

Recently at least 42 M.O.U. have been made between Jharkhand Government and reputed industrialists like Zindal, Mittal, Bhaskar & Others. Our Management has talked with them with congenial assurances. All these industrialists have shown their eagerness to absorb local technocrates in near future. In addition to the above our management and the institution are likely to get top most company's offers for placements such as -






















Placement Collaboration




Alice Institute of Technology, Nawagarh is giving a new Benchmark in the area & placement and in this regard and M.O.U. is reached with the National famed companies with Appin and resultantly Indias 100 top companies directly come under the preview of the placement of our students with the help of Appin such as -


































*Address:* Vill. & P.O.  Nawagarh, P. S. Sikidiri, Block - Angara, Dist  Ranchi, Jharkhand, Pin code: 835135.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) RVS College Of Engineering And Technology Jamshedpur
**Year of Establishment:* 2004.
*Affiliation:* Kolhan University.

*Courses:*
Computer Science and EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil engineeringMetallurgical Engineering*Fee Structure: b*NA

*Placement:*
With their diversity and well-balanced technical and soft skills, RVSCET students are well equipped to contribute towards the success of organisations. Though still in its infancy, the success stories of RVSCET alumni in the Industry speak for itself.The Training & Placement Division at RVSCET keeps the students informed about the potential job opportunities and helps them in making prudent decisions for their future career. It maintains and promotes close linkages with the potential employers. Corporate relations and Placement Centre is exclusively designed to arrange the summer internship and to promote good industry interaction to assure best possible placement opportunities for campus interview. It is an integral part of Finishing School. The Training & Placement Division works in close tandem with the industry and assists the students in arranging summer internship/ industrial training to support them in their final placement.All out efforts are being made by the Department to develop good Industry-Institute Relations. To provide efficient Manpower to the Industries, the Students are motivated and facilities are provided to them to develop Soft and Technical Skills as per Industry requirements. The Department has following functional responsibilities:*1. Arranging Seminars and Technical Talks*
*2. Skill Development Sessions and Programmes*
*3. Industrial Visits*
*4. Summer internship/ industrial training*
*5. Preparing Mock Exercises*
*6. Recruitment and Placement Sessions*

*Address:* Edalbera, P.O.:Bhilai Pahari, NH-33, Jamshedpur, Jharkhand, (INDIA)

----------


## raymayank

*10.) The ICFAI University
**Year of Establishment:* 2007.
*
**Affiliation:* Deemed University.
*
**Courses:*
Civil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communications EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Admission fee of RS.10,000 is to be paid by all the selected candidates on or before July 10, 2012.

*Program Fee:* The total program fee (for 8 semesters) is Rs.4,21,000 for domi c i le s tudent s and Rs. 5,41,800 for non-domicile students. The fee includes campus activity fund and alumni society membership fee. The semester fee is Rs.52,625 for students domiciled in Jharkhand and Rs.67,725 for non-domiciled students. Students should pay the fee as per the due dates indicated in the Student Handbook. The first semester program fee is payable on or before July 16, 2012.
*Caution Deposit:* All students are required to pay a caution deposit of Rs.10,000 (refundable) along with the first semester fee.

*Placement:*





























*Address:* Grand Emerald Building, Between Road No. 1 & 2, Ashok Nagar, Ranchi - 834 002, Jharkhand.

----------


## cool.taniya

I believe ISM should be above NIT in the rankings

----------

